# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Pagëzimi dhe Shenjtërimi

## marcus1

*Në fakt Jude nuk është ai që duket i tillë nga jashtë, dhe rrethprerja nuk është ajo që duket në mish; por Jude është ai që është i tillë përbrenda, dhe rrethprerja është ajo e zemrës, në frymë dhe jo në shkronjë; dhe për një Jude të tillë lavdërimi nuk buron nga njerëzit, por nga Perëndia. (Romakët 2:28, 29)* 

Të krishterët nuk dallohen nga se çfarë deklarojnë ata se janë, apo se në çfarë shteti, apo nga cilët prindër kanë lindur. Sot jemi mësuar te ndajme njerëzit në të krishterë dhe jo, sipas vëndeve që ata jetojnë. Njerëzit nuk lindin të krishterë, as nuk bëhen të tillë me pagëzimin foshnjor. Të krishterë janë ata që janë të tillë përbrënda. Nuk janë faktorët e jashtëm që përcaktojnë nëse dikush është i krishter apo jo, por faktorët e brendshëm. Nëse Krishti nuk banon në dikë, sado që ai të deklarojë se është i krishterë, nuk e bën atë të krishterë. Nëse rrethprerja nuk ka ndodhur në zemrën e dikujt, ai nuk mund të jetë i krishter. 

Kur u themi disa të krishterëve që jemi të shenjtë, ata frikësohen nga deklarata të tilla dhe e marrin si një krenari. Ata thonë se duhet që të jemi të përulur dhe se krenaria është mëkati më i madh. Por ne u themi atyre se ky lloj lavdërimi nuk buron nga njeriu, por nga Perëndia. Shenjtëria jonë nuk është meritë e jona, por e Perëndisë. Kur ne themi se jemi të shenjtë, në fakt ne lartësojmë Perëndinë që na ka bërë të tillë ne që dikur kishim damkën e mëkatit në trup. Tashmë ne kemi damkën e Frymës së Shenjtë, e cila është një damkë jo e jashtme, por e brendshme.

----------


## Matrix

Marcus,

Me duhet te te kundershtoj pak ne kete shkrimin e fundit!  :buzeqeshje: 

Pali aty eshte duke folur per rrethprerjen, jo per pagezimin.
Nuk mendoj se eshte e drejte qe ne t'i marrim keto vargje dhe t'i aplikojme per pagezimin. 
Pali mund t'i kishte thene keto fare mire per pagezimin, sepse pagezimi aplikohej qe ne kohen e tij. Prandaj s'kemi pse ne te marrim vargjet e tij dhe t'i komentojme sipas deshires. Ai nuk po flet me simbolizma. 

Rrethprerja ishte e ndryshme nga pagezimi per keto arsye:

1-) Rrethprerja ishte "shenje e jashtme", pagezimi nuk eshte "shenje e jashtme". 
Eshte transmetues hiri! 

2-) Rrethprerja ishte per nje kohe deri sa te vinte Mesia, pagezimi eshte i perhershem.

3-) Rrethprerja ishte per ata qe hynin ne beselidhjen e Zotit me Abrahamin, Pagezimi eshte per ata qe hyjne ne beselidhjen e Krishtit me Kishen.

4-) Rrethprerja hiqte nje pjese te njeriut te vjeter. Pagezimi e heq gjithe njeriun e vjeter.

5-) Rrethprerja nuk pretendohej te shpetonte njeriun nga dominioni i satanit dhe vdekjes,por thjesht nga paganizmi ne judaizem.
Pagezimi e nxjerr njeriun nga erresira dhe vdekja dhe e con ne mbreterine e Jetes.

Piktura me e mire e pagezimit ne Dhjaten e Vjeter ishte shpetimi i Izraelit nga Faraoni, duke kaluar neper Detin e Kuq. Nqs Moisiu do kishte botekuptim evangjelist (humanist), do i thoshte Izraelit: "_Vetem te rriturit duhet te vijne me ne, femijet duhet te qendrojne ne Egjipt dhe kur te rriten, le te vendosin vete nese do dalin qe andej apo jo. Eshte e drejta e tyre, nuk mund ta dhunojme! Fund i fundit, pse duhet t'i marrim kot, ata nuk kuptojne gje se c'po ndodh!"_

Kjo eshte piktura e pagezimit qe jep Bibla, jo rrethprerja!

Ta shohesh Pagezimi thjesht si Rrethprerje te krishtere, eshte ta thjeshtezosh ate dhe ta judeizosh krishterimin. Bibla nuk e ben kete krahasim.

----------


## marcus1

> Pali aty eshte duke folur per rrethprerjen, jo per pagezimin.
> Nuk mendoj se eshte e drejte qe ne t'i marrim keto vargje dhe t'i aplikojme per pagezimin. 
> Pali mund t'i kishte thene keto fare mire per pagezimin, sepse pagezimi aplikohej qe ne kohen e tij. Prandaj s'kemi pse ne te marrim vargjet e tij dhe t'i komentojme sipas deshires. Ai nuk po flet me simbolizma.


Matrix, është më e qartë se aty nuk flet për pagëzimin por për rrethprerjen, por unë ndërsa po lexoja këtë pjesë, më erdhën pikërisht këto mendime dhe mendova t'i ndaj me ju. 

Por duhet të dish diçka, unë nuk e nxora këtë varg jashtë kontekstit për të mbështetur një doktrinë teologjike. Unë thjeshtë bëra një paralelizëm që për mua është plotësisht i goditur. 

Për sa i përket asaj që thua se Pali mund t'i kishte thënë këto fjalë për pagëzimin, mendoj se nuk ke të drejtë. Pagëzimi foshnjor, ose pagezimi i jashtëm, në kuptimin ritual, në kuptimin se dikush mund ta bënte thjesht pa pas besuar më parë, nuk egzistonte në kohën e Palit. 




> 1-) Rrethprerja ishte "shenje e jashtme", pagezimi nuk eshte "shenje e jashtme". 
> Eshte transmetues hiri!


Po, rrethprerja ishte një shenjë e jashtme, por edhe pagëzimi është një shenjë e jashtme, për t'i deklaruar botës dhe universit se çfarë ka ndodhur brenda. Ndërkohë, pagëzimi foshnjor, është vetëm një shenjë e jashtme, pa asnjë ndryshim të brendshëm, dhe që për mua nuk ka as edhe një vlerë. 




> 2-) Rrethprerja ishte per nje kohe deri sa te vinte Mesia, pagezimi eshte i perhershem.


Unë po flas për një rrethpreje të brendshme. Nuk më intereson rrethprerja e jashtme, ashtu siç nuk i interesonte as Palit. Për sa i përket pagëzimit, e thashë edhe një herë, për mua, ashtu siç praktikohet sot, ka po aq vlerë sa kishte edhe rrethprerja për Palin.

Më ka bërë shumë përshtypje se sa shumë rëndësi i jepnin pagëzimit disa grupe të krishterësh që ekzistonin jashtë sistemit fetar dhe të cilët ndiqeshin si heretikë nga sistemi fetar. Ata, nuk do pagëzonin dikë deri sa të bindeshin se besimtari i ri e tregonte me jetën e tij se ai me të vërtetë kishte besuar. Gjithashtu edhe unë, pasi besova jam pagëzuar 1 vit më vonë. Dhe mendoj se kjo është një praktikë e mirë. Sot, kishat mbushen me të rinj e të reja që entuziasmohen nga një predikim dhe kerkojnë të pagëzohen, kur ndërkohë nuk ka ndodhur asgjë brenda tyre. Aq më keq me kishat katoliko-ortodokse që prakikojnë pagëzimet foshnjore.

----------


## marcus1

> 4-) Rrethprerja hiqte nje pjese te njeriut te vjeter. Pagezimi e heq gjithe njeriun e vjeter.
> 
> 5-) Rrethprerja nuk pretendohej te shpetonte njeriun nga dominioni i satanit dhe vdekjes,por thjesht nga paganizmi ne judaizem.
> Pagezimi e nxjerr njeriun nga erresira dhe vdekja dhe e con ne mbreterine e Jetes.


Me të vërtetë i beson këto gjëra? Atëhere si është e mundur se shoqëria është mbushur me të pagëzuar që jetojnë një jetë të pisët? Atëhere si është e mundur që burgjet janë mbushur me njerëz të pagëzuar? Ti thua se pagëzimi e heq gjithë njeriun e vjetër, apo jo? Përse nuk e ka hequr tek ata njerëz? Ti thua se pagëzimi e nxjerr njeriun nga errësira, si e shpjegon atëhere që ata jetojnë në errësirë?

----------


## Matrix

> Më ka bërë shumë përshtypje se sa shumë rëndësi i jepnin pagëzimit disa grupe të krishterësh që ekzistonin jashtë sistemit fetar dhe të cilët ndiqeshin si heretikë nga sistemi fetar. Ata, nuk do pagëzonin dikë deri sa të bindeshin se besimtari i ri e tregonte me jetën e tij se ai me të vërtetë kishte besuar. Gjithashtu edhe unë, pasi besova jam pagëzuar 1 vit më vonë. Dhe mendoj se kjo është një praktikë e mirë. Sot, kishat mbushen me të rinj e të reja që entuziasmohen nga një predikim dhe kerkojnë të pagëzohen, kur ndërkohë nuk ka ndodhur asgjë brenda tyre. Aq më keq me kishat katoliko-ortodokse që prakikojnë pagëzimet foshnjore.


Nuk dua qe kjo teme te kaloje ne diskutime, Sidoqofte moderatori mund t'i heqe keto dhe t'i vendose ne nje teme tjeter.

Ajo qe dua te them eshte se ne kohet apostolike pagezimi praktikohej menjehere kur kandidati per pagezim shprehte deshiren per t'u pagezuar, pa pasur nevoje per nje kohe qe ky duhet ta provonte me vepra se kishte besuar. Kjo sepse besohej qe njeriu vete eshte i pa-afte te shpetoje veten, pa u ndihmuar me hirin hyjnor, qe transmetohet tek ai permes pagezimit. Kur jepen ilacet, kur i semuri (ose familjaret, ose autoritetet qe kujdesohen per te) shpreh deshiren per sherim, apo kur ka dhene prova se eshte sheruar? Po, u sherua s'ka me nevoje per ilace!

Kur u pagezuan 3000 njerezit ne Kishen e Jerusalemit? Kur besuan apo kur dhane prova per besim?
Kur u pagezua Korneli nga Pjetri? Kur besoi, apo kur dha prova?
Kur u pagezua eunuku Etiopian nga Filipi?
Kur u pagezua gardiani Filipian (dhe gjithe familja e tij) nga Pali?

Keto jane shembuj qe hedhin drite per menyren se si praktikohej pagezimi dhe se cfare besohej per pagezimin ne vitet apostolike.

----------


## marcus1

> Piktura me e mire e pagezimit ne Dhjaten e Vjeter ishte shpetimi i Izraelit nga Faraoni, duke kaluar neper Detin e Kuq. Nqs Moisiu do kishte botekuptim evangjelist (humanist), do i thoshte Izraelit: "Vetem te rriturit duhet te vijne me ne, femijet duhet te qendrojne ne Egjipt dhe kur te rriten, le te vendosin vete nese do dalin qe andej apo jo. Eshte e drejta e tyre, nuk mund ta dhunojme! Fund i fundit, pse duhet t'i marrim kot, ata nuk kuptojne gje se c'po ndodh!"


Jo Matrix, për mua nuk është fare pikturë e pagëzimt. Është më shumë një interpretim ortodoks për të justifikuar ritin e pagëzimit foshnjor. 

Pagëzimi foshnjor na çon edhe në gabime të tjera. P.sh. në mohimin e shenjtërisë përmes hirit. Ortodoksët nuk guxojnë të quajnë njëri-tjetrin të shenjtë, sepse ata nuk e besojnë një gjë të tillë. Ndërsa ata që janë rilindur, kanë parë Dritën dhe janë pagëzuar, nuk kanë frikë të quhen të shenjtë. Sepse ata e dinë se shenjtëria nuk është e tyre, por e Tij që banon në ta. 

Gjithashtu, më korrigjo nëse jam gabim, nuk e di që ortodoksët të besojnë se Krishti banon brenda tyre. Më sqaro pak mbi këtë.

----------


## marcus1

> Nuk dua qe kjo teme te kaloje ne diskutime, Sidoqofte moderatori mund t'i heqe keto dhe t'i vendose ne nje teme tjeter.
> 
> Ajo qe dua te them eshte se ne kohet apostolike pagezimi praktikohej menjehere kur kandidati per pagezim shprehte deshiren per t'u pagezuar, pa pasur nevoje per nje kohe qe ky duhet ta provonte me vepra se kishte besuar. Kjo sepse besohej qe njeriu vete eshte i pa-afte te shpetoje veten, pa u ndihmuar me hirin hyjnor, qe transmetohet tek ai permes pagezimit. Kur jepen ilacet, kur i semuri (ose familjaret, ose autoritetet qe kujdesohen per te) shpreh deshiren per sherim, apo kur ka dhene prova se eshte sheruar? Po, u sherua s'ka me nevoje per ilace!
> 
> Kur u pagezuan 3000 njerezit ne Kishen e Jerusalemit? Kur besuan apo kur dhane prova per besim?
> Kur u pagezua Korneli nga Pjetri? Kur besoi, apo kur dha prova?
> Kur u pagezua eunuku Etiopian nga Filipi?
> Kur u pagezua gardiani Filipian (dhe gjithe familja e tij) nga Pali?
> 
> Keto jane shembuj qe hedhin drite per menyren se si praktikohej pagezimi dhe se cfare besohej per pagezimin ne vitet apostolike.


Kjo është e vërtetë, por do doja që të kishe të njëjtin zell për të më sjellë shembuj të pagëzimeve foshnjore.  :buzeqeshje: 

Në kohët apostolike pagëzimi praktikohej menjëherë, por atëhere nuk kishim pagëzimet e rreme. Ndërsa në kohët e sotme pagëzimet e rreme janë bërë një praktikë e shpeshtë dhe kjo ka sjellë nevojën për të bërë dallimin e pagëzimit të vërtetë me atë të rremë. 

Edhe një herë, ilaçi nuk është pagëzimi, por Krishti. Pagëzimi është deklarata se Ilaçi është marrë tashme dhe se ka bërë mrekullinë e shërimit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

> Atëhere si është e mundur se shoqëria është mbushur me të pagëzuar që jetojnë një jetë të pisët? Atëhere si është e mundur që burgjet janë mbushur me njerëz të pagëzuar? Ti thua se pagëzimi e heq gjithë njeriun e vjetër, apo jo? Përse nuk e ka hequr tek ata njerëz? Ti thua se pagëzimi e nxjerr njeriun nga errësira, si e shpjegon atëhere që ata jetojnë në errësirë?


Si eshte e mundur qe ata qe u pagezuan me Mosiun ne Detin e Kuq, vdiqen ne shkretetire nga denimet e Zotit? Eshte i njejti parim.  :buzeqeshje: 

Pagezimi e heq njeriun e vjeter, dhe jep potencialin per te jetuar jeten e krishtere, nxjerr nga burgu i renies te pagezuarin, por nqs i pagezuari kthehet serisht ne burg, potenciali qe ka marre i pagezuari nuk perdoret. 
Megjithate hiri i pagezimit nuk humbet edhe nqs i pagezuari roberon veten serisht, pavaresisht se ne dukje gjendja duket e pashprese.

----------


## marcus1

> Si eshte e mundur qe ata qe u pagezuan me Mosiun ne Detin e Kuq, vdiqen ne shkretetire nga denimet e Zotit? Eshte i njejti parim. 
> 
> Pagezimi e heq njeriun e vjeter, dhe jep potencialin per te jetuar jeten e krishtere, nxjerr nga burgu i renies te pagezuarin, por nqs i pagezuari kthehet serisht ne burg, potenciali qe ka marre i pagezuari nuk perdoret. 
> Megjithate hiri i pagezimit nuk humbet edhe nqs i pagezuari roberon veten serisht, pavaresisht se ne dukje gjendja duket e pashprese.


Ok, të falenderoj përzemrësisht për pjesmarrjen tënde, por mendoj se nuk ja vlen më të diskutojmë mbi këtë çështje. Botëkuptimet tona janë kaq të kundërta në këtë pikë, saqë mendoj se çdo fjalë tjetër nuk do kishte asnjë dobi përveç shtimit të numrit të postimeve tona në forum.  :buzeqeshje:  Zgjedh t'i dorëzohemi hirit të Tij!

----------


## Matrix

> Edhe një herë, ilaçi nuk është pagëzimi, por Krishti.


Mos e shih pagezimi si nje akt te thjeshte te larjes me uje. Nqs do ishte keshtu, atehere dhe une do isha dakord me ty.
Pagezimi eshte Krishti dhe Krishti vjen ne formen e pagezimit (sic vjen ne formen e bukes dhe veres ne kungim etj.. eshte i njejti parim).

Tjeter qe dua te theksoj eshte se njeriu eshte NJE. Nuk ka 2 njerez: Brenda dhe Jashte. Njeriu eshte unitet psiko-somatik. Ndaj nuk mund te kete 2 lloje jetesh: Brenda dhe Jashte!
Cdo gje qe ben njeriu me shpirt e ben dhe me trup, cdo gje qe ben me trup e ben dhe me shpirt. Po te ishte ndryshe mekati ne trup nuk do ishte mekat fare sepse trupi do ishte i parendesishem.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

> Jo Matrix, për mua nuk është fare pikturë e pagëzimt. Është më shumë një interpretim ortodoks për të justifikuar ritin e pagëzimit foshnjor.



Marcus,

Kur une kam sjell dicka, e kam sjelle duke u bazuar ne Shkrime, jo duke i dhene interpretime personale, madje as duke u bazuar ne nje teologji te caktuar. Qe, ja ku jane vargjet:

_1 e Korintasve - Kapitulli 10

1 Sepse, o vëllezër, unë nuk dua që ju të mos edini se gjithë etërit tanë ishin nën renë, dhe të gjithë shkuan nëpër det,

2 dhe të gjithë u pagëzuan për Moisinë në re dhe në det,

3 të gjithë hëngrën të njëjtën ushqim frymëror,

4 dhe të gjithë pinë të njëjtën pije frymërore, sepse pinin prej shkëmbi frymëror që i ndiqte; edhe ky shkëmb ishte Krishti.

5 Por Perëndia nuk pëlqeu shumicën prej tyre; sepse ranë të vdekur në shkretëtirë.

6 Dhe këto u bënë si shembuj për ne, që ne të mos dëshirojmë gjëra të liga, ashtu si dëshiruan ata,

7 dhe që të mos bëheni idhujtarë si disa nga ata, sikurse është shkruar: "Populli u ul që të hajë dhe të pijë, dhe u ngrit për të luajtur".

8 Dhe të mos kurvërojmë, ashtu si kurvëruan disa nga ata edhe ranë të vdekur në një ditë njëzet e tre mijë.

9 Dhe të mos e tundojmë Krishtin, ashtu si e tunduan disa nga ata dhe u vranë nga gjarpërinjtë.

10 Dhe mos u ankoni, ashtu si u ankuan disa nga ata, dhe u vranë nga shkatërruesi.

11 Dhe të gjitha këto gjëra u ndodhën atyre si shëmbull, dhe janë shkruar për paralajmërimin tonë, për ne që jemi në mbarim të epokët.

12 Prandaj ai që mendon se qëndron më këmbë, le të shohë se mos bjerë..._

----------


## marcus1

> Marcus,
> 
> Kur une kam sjell dicka, e kam sjelle duke u bazuar ne Shkrime, jo duke i dhene interpretime personale, madje as duke u bazuar ne nje teologji te caktuar. Qe, ja ku jane vargjet:
> 
> _1 e Korintasve - Kapitulli 10
> 
> 1 Sepse, o vëllezër, unë nuk dua që ju të mos edini se gjithë etërit tanë ishin nën renë, dhe të gjithë shkuan nëpër det,
> 
> 2 dhe të gjithë u pagëzuan për Moisinë në re dhe në det,
> ...


Dhe ti nga këto vargje del në konkluzionin se pagëzimi foshnjor është i saktë? Kështu?

----------


## Matrix

> Pagëzimi foshnjor na çon edhe në gabime të tjera. P.sh. në mohimin e shenjtërisë përmes hirit. Ortodoksët nuk guxojnë të quajnë njëri-tjetrin të shenjtë, sepse ata nuk e besojnë një gjë të tillë. Ndërsa ata që janë rilindur, kanë parë Dritën dhe janë pagëzuar, nuk kanë frikë të quhen të shenjtë. Sepse ata e dinë se shenjtëria nuk është e tyre, por e Tij që banon në ta. 
> 
> Gjithashtu, më korrigjo nëse jam gabim, nuk e di që ortodoksët të besojnë se Krishti banon brenda tyre. Më sqaro pak mbi këtë.


E para, pagezimi foshnjor nuk e mohon shenjterine permes hirit, madje e thekson ate me shume. Hiri eshte dicka qe jepet falas. Mjafton te shkosh ta marresh (ose te te cojne).
Perkundrazi, kishat qe e mohonin pagezimin foshnjor besonin qe hiri nuk mjafton sepse duhet dhe mendja njerezore qe ta kuptoje cfare ndodh. Dmth handikapatet mendore as qe behet fjale te shpetojne po u nisem nga ajo teologji!

E dyta, Orthodhokset nuk quhen te shenjte per arsye se shenjteria ne teologjine orthodhokse dhe katolike nenkupton shenjterine psiko-somatike. Ndersa ne teologjine protestante, shenjteria eshte vetem e brendshme. Ne kete aspekt, dhe orthodhokset e quajne veten te shenjte dhe qe Krishti banon brenda tyre sepse besojne qe Hiri Shenjterues i Zotit nuk largohet asnjehere prej tyre,madje dhe kur bien ne apostazi!

----------


## marcus1

> E para, pagezimi foshnjor nuk e mohon shenjterine permes hirit, madje e thekson ate me shume. Hiri eshte dicka qe jepet falas. Mjafton te shkosh ta marresh (ose te te cojne).
> Perkundrazi, kishat qe e mohonin pagezimin foshnjor besonin qe hiri nuk mjafton sepse duhet dhe mendja njerezore qe ta kuptoje cfare ndodh. Dmth handikapatet mendore as qe behet fjale te shpetojne po u nisem nga ajo teologji!
> 
> Orthodhokset nuk quhen te shenjte per arsye se shenjteria ne teologjine orthodhokse dhe katolike nenkupton shenjterine psiko-somatike. Ndersa ne teologjine protestante, shenjteria eshte vetem e brendshme. Ne kete aspekt, dhe orthodhokset e quajne veten te shenjte dhe qe Krishti banon brenda tyre sepse besojne qe Hiri Shenjterues i Zotit nuk largohet asnjhere prej tyre,madje dhe kur bien ne apostazi!


Në rregull Matrix. Më fal por dua t'i shmangem debateve teologjike, sidomos në këtë temë. Edhe një herë, faleminderit për pjesmarrjen.

----------


## Matrix

> Në rregull Matrix. Më fal por dua t'i shmangem debateve teologjike, sidomos në këtë temë. Edhe një herë, faleminderit për pjesmarrjen.


Jam dakord marcus. Thjesht ju pergjigja pyetjes qe me bere. As une nuk dua te vazhdoj me debate ne kete teme.

Sidoqofte, po te le nje sfide te me sjellesh 1 varg te vetem nga Bibla ku MOHOHET pagezimi foshnjor!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Matrix

Ketu eshte nje material i mire qe flet per Pagezimin e foshnjave ne Kishen Orthodhokse

http://www.antiochian.org/node/16904

----------


## toni77_toni

> E dyta, Orthodhokset nuk quhen te shenjte per arsye se shenjteria ne teologjine orthodhokse dhe katolike nenkupton shenjterine psiko-somatike. *Ndersa ne teologjine protestante, shenjteria eshte vetem e brendshme.* Ne kete aspekt, dhe orthodhokset e quajne veten te shenjte dhe qe Krishti banon brenda tyre sepse besojne qe Hiri Shenjterues i Zotit nuk largohet asnjehere prej tyre,madje dhe kur bien ne apostazi!


Matrix vëlla, kam deshirë të thuajsh ma shumë se; si e ke menduar kete?

Poashtu, nga marcus1 kam deshirë nëse ka mundesi të shpjegoj se si e mendon ai?

Ajo qe du atë dij eshte, sipas jush, Shpirti i Shenjt është perher në personin e pagëzuar, apo, Shpirti (Fryma) i Shenjt zbritë në njeri por kohë pa kohe vetem Hiri - Ndikimi i Tij vepron në personin? 

Apo, Hiri dhe Fryma nuk janë të ndarë, apo...? Apo si mendoni ju?

Sinçerisht, si vëlla u jam drejtuar. Edhe unë do të jap pastaj mendimin tim, mendim ky qe unë e besoj nga Jeta dhe jo nga teoritë doktrinore te shkruara.

respekte 
toni77

----------


## Matrix

Vella Toni,

Ajo qe kam dashur te them eshte qe mesimet evangjeliste bazohen tek shenjteria e brendshme (vetem) dhe jo tek shenjterimi total i njeriut (si fryme, shpirt dhe trup). 

Ndersa mesimet orthodhokse dhe katolike bazohen tek shenjteria psiko-somatike (shpirterore-trupore e thene shqip). Prandaj ne teologjine e Krishterimit tradicional, shenjteria eshte nje menyre te jetuari, duke kaluar nga lavdia ne lavdi, nje rritje e vazhdueshme ne Krishtin, ndersa ne teologjine protestante, shenjterimi eshte nje akt qe ndodh kur njeriu beson ne Krishtin.

Jane 2 menyra te ndryshme te shikimit te gjerave, dhe une nuk dua te gjykoj asnje nga keto kendveshtrime. Thjesht i jam pergjigjur asaj qe ka thene Markusi se pse orthodhokset dhe katoliket nuk quhen te shenjte me njeri-tjetrin, por shenjtoret deklarohen nga Kisha pas vdekjes.

Tani persa i perket pranise se Shpirtit te Shenjte, ajo qe une besoj eshte qe Ai banon personalisht ne njeriun, duke filluar nga Pagezimi dhe Krezmimi dhe duke vazhduar ne Perjetesi. Pra, si te themi qe Shpirti i Shenjte banon personalisht, si te themi qe vepron Hiri i Tij ne ne, eshte parimisht e njejta gje. Perendia banon tek njeriu permes Energjise se pakrijuar te Tij (ose Hirit) qe jepet si dhurate tek ata qe e marrin. Energjia rrjedh nga Esenca. Psh si te thuash me ngroh Dielli, si te thuash me ngrohin rrezet e Diellit eshte e njejta gje, sepse rrezet dalin nga Dielli. (Ky njihet si bashkimi me Zotin permes Energjise se pakrijuar hyjnore)

----------


## toni77_toni

> Kjo është e vërtetë, por do doja që të kishe të njëjtin zell për të më sjellë shembuj të pagëzimeve foshnjore. 
> 
> Në kohët apostolike pagëzimi praktikohej menjëherë, por atëhere nuk kishim pagëzimet e rreme. Ndërsa në kohët e sotme pagëzimet e rreme janë bërë një praktikë e shpeshtë dhe kjo ka sjellë nevojën për të bërë dallimin e pagëzimit të vërtetë me atë të rremë. 
> 
> Edhe një herë, ilaçi nuk është pagëzimi, por Krishti. Pagëzimi është deklarata se Ilaçi është marrë tashme dhe se ka bërë mrekullinë e shërimit.


Flas me shembullin tim!

Kam menduar shumher per kete, edhe me ty personalisht e kemi patur kete teme para kater viteve, pra lidhur me pagezimin e foshnjeve.

Thash se flas me shembullin tim.

Unë jam pagezuar si femij, foshnje i vocerr dhe as qe e mbaj ne mend dhe as qe dij diçka lidhur me rastin epagezimit, mirpor pagezimi-Krisht qe e mora si femije ishte pagezimi-Krisht qe e kishte familja ime. Ishte edhe i mangët per mua ne at kohë.

Krishti ishte i mangët jo si Krisht por ne mua dhe rrethin tim dhe ishte plot e per plot me ndikime edhe te tjera; gjera dhe sende dhe per ata jam shum kundershtar, nganjiher edhe ekstrem i sendeve dhe gjerave te ndryshme në krishterim, per ata shumher them se  ne krishterim  duhet te kete vetem Krisht. 

Mirpor megjitheatë ishte një Dritë e vogel eKrishtit e ndezur ne mua. Kur u rrita, Drita qe me priti me vite dhe me duroj jasht mase me shfrenime dhe gabime, nje dite deshi qe të vendosë; ose me Driten ose me boten dhe unë u tundova jasht mase. Isha ne krizë, kriza u rrite edhe ma shume pasi qe verejta një Dritë të vogel te ndezur ne mua, pra ajo edhe pse ishte e vogel; realisht ishte ne mua dhe me beri te shoh per nje moment. Ai moment ishte vendimtar; Krishti ose ...! Unë vendosa se Krishti te jete per mua dhe asgje tjeter nuk dua. Keshtu qe ateher Krishti nderhyri dhe i tha erresires se "ky me takon mua me vullnet te lirë", unë e deshmova besimin pikrisht at ditë. Unë vertetë ne pagezim nuk dita asgjë, por në pagezim unë mora Krisht, po Ai Krisht-Dritë e vogel ne mua, edhe pse ishte evogel ne mua, mua me shpetoj. Hapi i parë i shpetimit ishte pagëzimi si foshnje dhe ne at pagezim mora Dritë dhe ajo Dritë me bëri ta shoh Krishtin per një moment deh ai moment ishte vendimtar i imi në Krishtin. Lavdi Krishtit. Prandaj unë gjithmonë them; 
Falemnderit o Zot qe ti bere qe unë të jam i percaktuar prej prinderve afer teje dhe atëher kur erdhi koha unë të kina Ty. Them falemnderit babë dhe nënë dhe Kishë qe mua me pagëzuat në Krishtin dhe unë në at pagëzim mora Krisht. Poqese mos te ishte pikrisht ai pagezim Krisht, unë nuk ina sot pranë Krishtit sepse bota ime  qe me rrethonte nuk me kishte lejuar ta njoh atë.

Si perfundim, unë kuptoj se çka po thua dhe shumher keshtu them edhe unë, por me pergjegjsi them se ma mirë qe pagëzohen se sikurse nese nuk pagëzohen si fëmijë. Në pagëzim njeriu merr Krishtin-Dritë dhe Drita e ndezur ose rritet dhe jep Dritë edhe per te tjeret, ose shuhet krejt, por ma mirë nëse eshte ajo Dritë e ndezur keshtu qe njeriu ta kete mundesinë nga vogjëlia-fëmijria me Dritë afer.

respekte

----------


## Matrix

Faleminderit vella Toni per deshmine tende,

Po lexoja sot ne nje artikull (qe e kam sjelle dhe linkun me siper, por eshte ne anglisht) qe ne shoqerine Romake, femijet deri ne moshen 15-16 vjec nuk pranoheshin ne tryezat familjare, sepse u mungonte burrnia. Nje zakon qe konsiderohej shume fisnik per ate kohe dhe per ate shoqeri.

Por Krishterimi e THEU kete zakon. Femijet u pranuan ne tryezat e krishtera qekurse linden. Dicka revolucionare per kohen dhe ambjentin. Teoricienet protestante thone qe pagezimi foshnjor u fut ne Kishe nga paganet. NUk ka mundesi historike kjo gje! Sepse femijet ne shoqerite pagane nuk respektoheshin dhe konsideroheshin te dores se dyte. 
Nderkohe qe erdhi Dikush dhe tha:
*"Lerini femijet te vijne tek Une dhe mos i pengoni, sepse per ta eshte e hapur Mbreteria e Perendise!"*

Kush jemi ne qe te pengojme femijet tane qe te shkojne tek Ai?

----------

